# GOEX inc black powder



## doubleaught (May 12, 2008)

Need a little help I'm looking for a gun shop close to flint that sells GOEX 2f black powder. no luck at gun galore or gander mountain or williams. thanks and good luck.

_______________________
double aught


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Take a look here...
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=244717

Try here too...
http://www.powderinc.com/catalog/order.htm


----------



## No Deer (Nov 24, 2005)

How much do you want? I order mine online from Powder Inc.

http://www.powderinc.com/

The more you order, the better the price per pound. It works good if you can find some others to go in with you.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I know it's not GOEX.


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

Try this source,you'll have to buy a case (25) and pay the hazmat but at the price being charged for the powder you won't find it cheaper anywhere. http://www.jackspowderkeg.com/
*Jacks prices include shipping costs*.
Jacks Battle Powder 1F-3F (Goex)... $230 (25 lbs.)
Goex 1FG-4FG... $290 (25 lbs.) 
Cannon... $310 (25 lbs.)
(Call for mixed orders.)

*Pick up or delivery prices to local events.
*Jacks Battle Powder 1F-3F...$185 (25 lbs.)
Jacks Battle Powder 3F in can... $8.50 (per lb.) 
Goex 1FG-4FG in bulk... $225 (25 lbs.)
Goex 1FG-4FG in can... $10 (per lb.)


----------



## doubleaught (May 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone I found it at Kenokee tradeing post.$16.00 a pound. good luck

____________________
double aught


----------



## Tru-N-Sea (Jul 1, 2005)

Powder Inc. is where our Civil War reenacting group gets Goex. Good people to deal with.

Captn---


----------



## ricknflint (Jun 15, 2000)

I picked up 2 pounds of FFF Goex at Bass Pro Shop last Spring.


----------



## doubleaught (May 12, 2008)

ricknflint said:


> I picked up 2 pounds of FFF Goex at Bass Pro Shop last Spring.


was that 3f black or 3f pinnacle

____________________
double aught


----------



## ricknflint (Jun 15, 2000)

That was 3F Black. Sorry It took a while to get back. I was in the UP running some Bear Baits.


----------

